# Workshop Table Saw budget £500-£1500



## Bespokestuff (6 Oct 2020)

Hi Everyone

Brandnew to the ukworkshops.co.uk!

I design and fit bespoke fitted bedroom wardrobes and offices. I use companies like HPP oldham, TKC or BA components which cut and edge the wood.
I want to get away from being so reliant on this so I need a table that can cut from original laminated sheets 2800x2070 such as Egger or Kronospan. I also use MDF for Living room Alcoves and smaller projects that usually want painting.
My workshop is not big 7MX6M all the usual stuff/mess in it, I can make extra room if needed, probably by just bloody tidying up!!
This will be making straight cuts, mitres, a Dado blade, angles.

There are so many options out there I'm struggling for quality and price, any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you

EDIT: Clearly my workshop and budget dont fit the bill - story of my life haha! So it looks like i will keep the suppliers doing the majority of cuts BUT I still need a quality table saw for the more normal cuts like Drawer front, table tops etc. Thanks again, this has been extremely helpful


----------



## marcros (6 Oct 2020)

it is going to be tight in there if you want a table saw that can cut a sheet that size.


----------



## bjm (6 Oct 2020)

I would suggest you need to up your budget (a lot) if you want a tablesaw to cope with that size board....and more space!!

If you're costing the cutting service into the job I'd stick with it as you only need to get in what you've ordered. Going the way you think you need to go you'll have to have storage for the raw material and then all the components you've cut. It all adds up and seriously eats into your space.

I'm not shilling for Peter Millard  but have you seen his videos on youtube - he's been down this road...with a much smaller workshop!!


----------



## DBT85 (6 Oct 2020)

And you'll struggle to get one that takes a dado too.

I think the laguna ones do but don't advertise it and also don't have a table for cutting sheets like that (though that doesn't stop our American cousins doing it with an 8*4 sheet and no sliding table or carriage).

I'd probably be cutting them down with a tracksaw and using a table saw for final dimensions.

I don't know how much your current suppliers are charging, but the extra time and effort for you might make no saving at all.


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Oct 2020)

I'm sorry to be negative, but as somebody that ran a joinery shop with a panel saw and regularly cut down Eggar and Krinospan sheets, I can tell you, you don't have the space or budget.


So you need a 3.2 m panel saw.....which needs a working footprint of 6.0 m length x 4.0 metres plus room to work.

Which is getting on for the size of your workshop.


You can get a panel saw for £1500 but it will have had a hard life. A mate of mine got an Ortza panel saw for that money, but it's a bit of a dog.

You are wanting to cut up the most difficult sheet material. MFC needs a sharp blade and a perfectly set scoring saw or you will get chipping out. You won't be able to get the quality of finish your suppliers achieve, if they use a beam saw.


----------



## Bespokestuff (7 Oct 2020)

bjm said:


> I would suggest you need to up your budget (a lot) if you want a tablesaw to cope with that size board....and more space!!
> 
> If you're costing the cutting service into the job I'd stick with it as you only need to get in what you've ordered. Going the way you think you need to go you'll have to have storage for the raw material and then all the components you've cut. It all adds up and seriously eats into your space.
> 
> I'm not shilling for Peter Millard  but have you seen his videos on youtube - he's been down this road...with a much smaller workshop!!




I think youre right regarding keeping it in the price etc. I still need to make cuts sometimes on these sheets but usually when theyre already to size and i need to lose a few mm. So i probably need a quality saw that can handle much more reasonable sizes but give the quality cut I need. Cheers


----------



## Bespokestuff (7 Oct 2020)

DBT85 said:


> And you'll struggle to get one that takes a dado too.
> 
> I think the laguna ones do but don't advertise it and also don't have a table for cutting sheets like that (though that doesn't stop our American cousins doing it with an 8*4 sheet and no sliding table or carriage).
> 
> ...



I currently use a track saw a lot, but for repeat cuts i feel I need a table in terms of time. I think cutting full sheets is out of the question and keep the supplier doing the large cuts, but getting a quality saw for the smaller ones. Cheers


----------



## Bespokestuff (7 Oct 2020)

RobinBHM said:


> I'm sorry to be negative, but as somebody that ran a joinery shop with a panel saw and regularly cut down Eggar and Krinospan sheets, I can tell you, you don't have the space or budget.
> 
> 
> So you need a 3.2 m panel saw.....which needs a working footprint of 6.0 m length x 4.0 metres plus room to work.
> ...



Its not negative, honesty, too many people are sensitive nowadays haha! I really appreciate it. There is no point me trying to do things I dont need to whilst I can have my supplier do it. The chipping is the real issue my customers won't pay for shoddy work.

Ok so I'm looking for a quality table saw that can handle more normal size cuts, any recommendations for within 1500 or should I still up it? Cheers


----------



## Doug71 (7 Oct 2020)

You might pick up an old used SCM Minimax SC3 for that kind of money, great little panel saw with 1.6m sliding table.

I think the new models are bigger so the SC2 has replaced the SC3 if that makes any sense.


----------



## bjm (7 Oct 2020)

You may struggle to find anything in stock at the moment if you're after something new!!


----------



## bjm (7 Oct 2020)

Have you thought about getting another tracksaw, an MFT top and making your own dedicated cutting station?


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Oct 2020)

This is the company I’ve used in the past, all refurbished, good quality, they only have two in at the moment as below, the Sedgwick is the same as the one I have, wonderful machine. But not all that brilliant with huge sheets ha ha. Suggest you ring them and ask John if he knows what he’s got coming in soon. They are just outside Hull which is straight over the Pennines on the M62 from you, he has secondhand panel machines but they start at about £4500 Ian


----------



## Bespokestuff (12 Oct 2020)

bjm said:


> Have you thought about getting another tracksaw, an MFT top and making your own dedicated cutting station?


This is an option I'm leaning more towards and have a quality table saw for the smaller cuts, cheers


----------

